# Eateries in Quebec City



## WinniWoman (May 7, 2016)

Can someone give me suggestions of where to eat in Quebec City that is convenient to the Frontenac, where we are staying? We are arriving on a Thursday night and leaving Sunday morning.

Need dinner for arrival evening and then 3 breakfasts (the hotel maybe?), 2 lunches and 2 more dinners. Can be at the same place. We eat simply- my husband is not an adventurous eater at all. We like a nice breakfast- simple lunch. Can you let me know if reservations are required for the dinners?
Not expensive, too. We also do not like to dress up- need casual. Would need places that take credit cards.

I do not eat meat- hubby does.  We both eat fish and dairy.

Also- I assume there are plenty of gas stations in the city and also on the way up from NY?

We do not have a GPS that works in Canada or a smart phone.

We decided to take the advice about using an ATM at the border (asking the guards for locations) since our bank requires a $100 minimum to get Canadian money here. I wouldn't think we would need that much. Will be using our credit card mostly. 

Next- can you recommend a reasonable Itinerary for the two days we are there? For some reason this year I don't seem to have the head for planning, though I have looked at the website and have a travel book. I feel overwhelmed. I am not the spontaneous type. There is so much information I am on overload.

Hope to avoid taking the car out once there. Will leave it parked at the hotel, except for maybe going to the Montmorency Falls that are in the area. Plan to do some walking or by bus- maybe a city tour from the hotel. 

Any advice appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## tashamen (May 10, 2016)

Gosh, with only 2 full days it's hard to make recommendations as to your itinerary.  I would highly recommend the Montmorency Falls - we've been there in summer and winter and it's quite spectacular.  If you're going to go there you might as well continue to either Sainte Anne de Beaupre or Ile d'Orleans.  That would be at least a half  day trip.  If you'd rather not drive I'm sure there are tours from QC.  We did one tour by boat years ago.

We stayed at the Frontenac once and it's very expensive to eat there, unless you got some kind of meal plan.  One of our favorite restaurants is  Cochon Dingue - they have a bit of everything.  The other I'd recommend for traditional Quebecois cuisine is Aux Anciens Canadiens.  It's a bit touristy but the food is solid.

You'll be staying in the heart of old Quebec so many of the top sites are walking distance.  Don't miss a ride on the funicular that connects the Upper and Lower parts of Old Quebec.

Edited to add:  Don't forget that your American dollar today gets you $1.29 Canadian, when factoring your dining out costs.


----------



## buzglyd (May 10, 2016)

Quebec city is very easy to walk from where you are. The falls are nice but with only two days it  is kind of a drive out there and back. 

You can take up two days just wandering around the city. Walk up to the Citadel and the Plains of Abraham. There are so many quaint little places to eat in town, I wouldn't bother to eat in the Frontenac. it will be overpriced for what you get.

There are dozens of little shops and restaurants right outside your door. Spend a day wandering around Upper town and then walk down the steps and wander around lower town. 

There is a little outdoor cafe adjacent to the Frontenac. It's got decent food and every afternoon the same hippie guy plays guitar and sings. He's been there forever.

I love the place and am missing it just reading your post.


----------



## clifffaith (May 10, 2016)

As long as you don't mind eating Thumper, we enjoyed Le Lapin Sauté.  And my memory may be faulty, but I believe it was on the lower elevation so that's a good way to take a ride on the funicular also.  Cute shops in that area too.


----------



## matbec (May 11, 2016)

We've eaten at Le Cochon Dingue, which offers breakfast, lunch and dinner. It's within walking distance of the Chateau Frontenac (down the funicular). The street it's on - Boulevard Champlain - and the area is chock full of different restaurants and you'll have lots to choose from, without splashing out for a meal at the Chateau (unless you want to do that).

Along Rue St. Jean is a bakery that offers really great croissants - Paillard. It's a good walk from the Chateau, but the city is infinitely walkable, with lots to see along the way so you won't even notice it. 

You can take a walking tour of the city to give you a sense of where everything is, and there are also services that offer a food tour that could also be a good option. 

Montmorency Falls and Ste Anne de Beaupre will take up to a full day out of your 2-day stay, so you might want to consider a sighseeing river cruise instead. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 12, 2016)

Thanks everyone. 

Are the various tours- walking, river and so on, offered out of the hotel?


----------



## buzglyd (May 12, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Are the various tours- walking, river and so on, offered out of the hotel?



You have your guidebook. Don't worry. 

Quebec City is really easy to navigate. The locals are friendly and proud of their little gem. Just remember to start each sentence with Bon Jour! And you will be fine. 

I'm still envious. It's one of my favorite places on Earth.


----------



## matbec (May 12, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Are the various tours- walking, river and so on, offered out of the hotel?



They should be available through the hotel. Contact the concierge. 
I agree with buzglyd - you'll be fine. It's an amazing city with so much to see. 

Have fun!


----------



## cd5 (May 12, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Are the various tours- walking, river and so on, offered out of the hotel?



Try going to the website: http://www.quebecregion.com/en/what-to-do/activities-attractions/guided-tours/ 

They have a few walking tour and other suggestions.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 13, 2016)

I like the idea of the riverboat tour. It seems it goes up to the Falls- the whole thing takes just 1.5 hours so can get that in without actually having to drive and take an entire day and so on.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 5, 2016)

Just arrived at our Vermont timeshare after spending a few days in Quebec City. It was just awesome! Thank you everyone for your input. We breezed through the border both ways without any hassles like last summer. The eatery suggestions were right on. We loved staying at the Frontenac. The location was so perfect. We did a food walking tour and a country tour to the Falls and St. Anne Basilica. We took the Funicular one time. Visited the upper and lower towns and Plains of Abraham and Citadel. Everything was perfect. We said "bonjour" a lot and "merci" and got through the language situation just fine. Thank you Tuggers!


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 21, 2017)

We've been kicking around the idea of visiting Quebec city this fall.  Thanks to everyone who posted here.  Looks like a fun trip.


----------

